# wildfire cutlery



## welshstar (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi

I was looking around and came across this site, Michael seems like a really nice guy who is making some more rustic but still good looking knives. Has anyone got experience of his products.

http://www.wildfirecutlery.com/PayPal site/Current Items/Current Pieces.htm


Alan


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 18, 2011)

I have one of his Thai style cleavers but have never really liked it. Maybe because of the brass bolster, it just never seems to have balanced right in my hand. I much prefer a couple of all steel tube handled cleavers I bought in Thailand to the Wildfire version.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've used and sharpened one. I'm not sure how old it is/was but it is little more than a flat steel plate cut to come to a point with a handle and an edge on one side of it and it is priced that way. You're not gonna make a living making a nice knife for $100 without some serious automation.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2011)

Not so good.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 18, 2011)

Pt sent


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 18, 2011)

I have one. I was taught that if I had nothing good to say, then I should remain quiet. I have this to say:

<crickets>

Hope this helps.



welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> I was looking around and came across this site, Michael seems like a really nice guy who is making some more rustic but still good looking knives. Has anyone got experience of his products.
> 
> ...


----------



## welshstar (Sep 18, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I have one. I was taught that if I had nothing good to say, then I should remain quiet. I have this to say:
> 
> <crickets>
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Thanks, guess you cant get something for nothing !!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd rather have a cutco knife, does that say enough?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 19, 2011)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'd rather have a cutco knife, does that say enough?



That's not fair cutco is the best mass produced factory made kitchen knife in the U.S.
Well I guess that's fair, you'd go for the best of the worst factory made us knife before the worst of worst custom made U.S.A, is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 19, 2011)

I like my paring knife from him. The other knives I got in the set (chef, nakiri) just plain suck. Im going to get a copy made of the pairing knife, it is that good.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 19, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> That's not fair cutco is the best mass produced factory made kitchen knife in the U.S.
> Well I guess that's fair, you'd go for the best of the worst factory made us knife before the worst of worst custom made U.S.A, is that what you are trying to say?


 
You certainly do give them props enough. Every cutco I've seen was a giant pile of crap. I need to see which ones you're talking about, they must be different ones.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry if I was being evasive. Wildfire cutlery (ahem, hard to keep from laughing as I type...cutlery) is the biggest POS. I wish I could get my money back, as it angers me how crappy they were. I threw my steak knives away, all eight. At least the case they came in is nice. The chefs I got I sold to Rick, I told him up front it was a POS. I bought it for $190, I think I sold to him for$70 shipped, and I would have easily went lower. Work issued me a $2 paring knife I would rather have, at least it cuts and I don't feel bad throwing it away. Wait, I didn't feel bad throwing them away, they were messing up my mojo. Rant over.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 20, 2011)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Sorry if I was being evasive. Wildfire cutlery (ahem, hard to keep from laughing as I type...cutlery) is the biggest POS. I wish I could get my money back, as it angers me how crappy they were. I threw my steak knives away, all eight. At least the case they came in is nice. The chefs I got I sold to Rick, I told him up front it was a POS. I bought it for $190, I think I sold to him for$70 shipped, and I would have easily went lower. Work issued me a $2 paring knife I would rather have, at least it cuts and I don't feel bad throwing it away. Wait, I didn't feel bad throwing them away, they were messing up my mojo. Rant over.


 
Don't be shocked if that last post gets you death threats.... My review did but the Balls I'm seeing here is making me want to repost my review, I have switch jobs, moved, got a M.E. For a wife... Want to mess with a mans life how about accidentally being pronounced dead, you could not fathom the living hell it is to fix, bank accounts frozen all credit suspended, god help your family if they try and collect on your life insurance.


----------



## Darkhoek (Sep 20, 2011)

I have two questions:
If his knives are this bad - and he states that all his blades are made out of 1/16" flat metal - how can he call himself a master blade smith?
If he really is a master blade smith how come he makes all these less than mediocre knives?

DaRKhoeK


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 20, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> I have two questions:
> If his knives are this bad - and he states that all his blades are made out of 1/16" flat metal - how can he call himself a master blade smith?
> If he really is a master blade smith how come he makes all these less than mediocre knives?
> 
> DaRKhoeK


 
He does not say "abs master" but how can he call himself a " blade smith" when he does not forge his blades? Would that not make him a " knife maker" I could be wrong here but are there not 2 guilds? Blade smith and knife maker? Don't think he is a member nor master in ether one, but again could be wrong?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 20, 2011)

There is no law that demands you belong to either guild or that you can't call yourself anything you want as far as your cutlery business goes. I see blade grinders calling themselves "master something or other" all the time.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 20, 2011)

This guy's site cracks me up!

Hidden rivets in plain sight, handles are available in "regular, fancy, and extra fancy", a "curve .. that aid ease of .. resharpening", the fact that 12" blades get an extra 1/64 of steel thickness, wood with "tremendous chatoyance"...

...his dude sounds like a genuine yay-hoo. I'd love to shoot pool with that crazy :censored:.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 21, 2011)

I understand we live in a society that prefers spinning aka lying for their own fragile ego, but I wasn't raised that way. What's the guy like personally? Could be a great person for all I know, was friendly enough when we were exchanging emails in the past. It's nothing personal. My review stands.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Don't be shocked if that last post gets you death threats.... My review did but the Balls I'm seeing here is making me want to repost my review, I have switch jobs, moved, got a M.E. For a wife... Want to mess with a mans life how about accidentally being pronounced dead, you could not fathom the living hell it is to fix, bank accounts frozen all credit suspended, god help your family if they try and collect on your life insurance.


 
You got death threats over this guys knives? If so, maybe he needs to focus on improving his work and not on other peoples subjective opinion. I have an arsenal, bring it on.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 21, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> You certainly do give them props enough. Every cutco I've seen was a giant pile of crap. I need to see which ones you're talking about, they must be different ones.



Yes pile of crap is about right...BUT it's the best factory made " name brand" knife made in the USA that I know of. Not saying much with competition like , Dexter & Chicago.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 21, 2011)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> You got death threats over this guys knives? If so, maybe he needs to focus on improving his work and not on other peoples subjective opinion. I have an arsenal, bring it on.


 
Maybe we should do a big pass around:devilburn::devilburn::devilburn:? I'll gladly offer up the one I have...


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 21, 2011)

Send it to Bobby Flay to be used as a can opener? 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Send it to Bobby Flay to be used as a can opener?
> 
> Stefan


 hate that guy


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Maybe we should do a big pass around:devilburn::devilburn::devilburn:? I'll gladly offer up the one I have...


 
Send it to me, I might be able to mail you back a usable knife.


----------



## Darkhoek (Sep 22, 2011)

As a handle maker I hate to see all that beautiful wood going to waste as handles on these knives. The steak knife set on his web site looks like he has deliberately made all the knives different shape both regarding blades and handles. Weird stuff... But he sure got some really nice wood for some of his handles. 

DarKHOeK


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 24, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Send it to me, I might be able to mail you back a usable knife.


 
Ooo I take bets on this and I'm not a betting man. I don't want to drag any one into this conversation so I won't mention his or there names but more then one member here has look...scratched there head...wondered why....then asked me if I was joking before attempting this. 
But hell we can make this fun
I'll mail you the knife you can review it, " fix" it and then send it to someone else to judge both the knife and the edge. We can keep this going on as long as anyone wants. Think it would be great for everyone to get to see/ use one of WF knives with out having to buy one.
But Dave has to say ok before we do a WF pass around !
B/C I'm calling it now mark my words this thread alone will get people death threats.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 24, 2011)

Weird, I just got a random death threat from some guy in Iowa and I haven't even posted in this thread?


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> Weird, I just got a random death threat from some guy in Iowa and I haven't even posted in this thread?


That's interesting. How did you become so important to this guy?


----------



## add (Sep 24, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Ooo I take bets on this and I'm not a betting man. I don't want to drag any one into this conversation so I won't mention his or there names but more then one member here has look...scratched there head...wondered why....then asked me if I was joking before attempting this.
> But hell we can make this fun
> *I'll mail you the knife you can review it, " fix" it and then send it to someone else to judge both the knife and the edge. We can keep this going on as long as anyone wants.* Think it would be great for everyone to get to see/ use one of WF knives with out having to buy one.
> But Dave has to say ok before we do a WF pass around !
> B/C I'm calling it now mark my words this thread alone will get people death threats.



So a pass around then.

In theory, by the time it gets to the last person on the list it would finally become usable... perhaps for an inmate as a prison yard shank? :wink:


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you sure you want to do this? TK59 will back me up on this....its not even worth the cost of shipping.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 24, 2011)

Not really. It was just a pisstake, really. But it would be fun to pass around a cheap knife and mod it and discuss the different mods, perhaps we could discover a reliable way to turn cheap crap into something useful.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 24, 2011)

You pay the shipping and I'lll send it to you. TK59 nailed it: sheet metal,with an edge. Poorly executed handle. No distal taper and other than a short secondary bevel to the edge, no grind to the blade.


----------



## DWSmith (Sep 24, 2011)

I have needed a laugh all week and this thread has hit the funny bone! You guys are to much.

Death threats? Sounds serial to me.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, this would just be a stock removal job. That's pretty much what we do with A-types, Addicts, etc, right? All you need is to actually take the time to round the spine and choil a little and grind some thinness at the edge and some convexity to the faces. Come to think of it, my neighbor used get together with his hunting buddies to make "hunting knives" out of files.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 24, 2011)

Ya. butt these things are 1/16 inch thick, right? Doesn't leave a lot to grind on!


----------



## Mike (Sep 24, 2011)

It sounds as though it would be a heavy but entertaining challenge to turn this atrocity of a knife into something useful. Hopefully the pass around goes though and you end up with something considerably better.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 24, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Ya. butt these things are 1/16 inch thick, right? Doesn't leave a lot to grind on!


 Exactly! On a 500 stone, it would take a few hours. On a diamond plate maybe a couple and on a belt grinder, it would probably take more time to change belts than actually grind...maybe.


----------

